# Best Gaming Laptop Under 50K



## H2O (Mar 6, 2014)

*A friend of mine is thinking of buying a new laptop for gaming purpose. *


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Rs. 50,000.*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen.*


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Gaming, Multimedia Purposes & Browsing.*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*He just said that he needs a Core i5 4th Gen Processor. Rest he doesn't have any fixed config but should be able to run games smoothly.*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*No dislikes or preference to any brands as long.*


And yes, The friend is in Bangalore. So, any advice on places where it would be cheap and would be quite nice. Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

This is your best bet.

IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Don't expect much more than low-med. This is not the budget in which one gets a proper gaming laptop.


----------



## H2O (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is your best bet.
> 
> IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store
> 
> Don't expect much more than low-med. This is not the budget in which one gets a proper gaming laptop.



True.

But he doesn't want to play high end games anyway. The only games he would play would be FIFA and all.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

H2O said:


> True.
> 
> But he doesn't want to play high end games anyway. The only games he would play would be FIFA and all.



Go ahead get it.


----------



## H2O (Mar 6, 2014)

Any other options?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

H2O said:


> Any other options?



Downgrades yes but upgrades no.


----------



## H2O (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmmm. Like?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

H2O said:


> Hmmm. Like?



Dell Inspiron 15/15R with AMD HD 8670M.


----------



## H2O (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks.

Lets say, we don't make the 4th generation processor a necessity, will I be able get better value for money laptops or Z510 is the best for 50K?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

H2O said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Lets say, we don't make the 4th generation processor a necessity, will I be able get better value for money laptops or Z510 is the best for 50K?



no. You can save 3k bucks with 3rd gen i5 but not worth it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 6, 2014)

H2O said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Lets say, we don't make the 4th generation processor a necessity, will I be able get better value for money laptops or Z510 is the best for 50K?



Z510 is best for 50k
Z500 is available for 47k, but its downgrades are i5 3rd gen & glossy screen(Z510 has matte one)

Other great option is Samsung NP550P5c S06IN
Check the laptop buying guide......... It may cost 54k though
It has GT650M GPU, 900p matte display, JBL speakers with sub woofer & Blu ray reader, although it has i5 3rd gen 2.6GHz


----------



## H2O (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok. He bought Z510.


----------

